# Before and After



## JunkaLunk (Apr 14, 2007)

I have a really bad camera 3.2, which is horrible when you are trying to show your makeup skills. ehh.. so I thought a before and after will actually prove that am actually wearing pigments and what not. 

Before:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ka/1126123.jpg

After:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ka/1126128.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ka/1126125.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ka/1126129.jpg


By the way I need a new camera. whats a good one around $150??? anyone?


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice photo. I went to Sam's Club today and they had a Nikon for $139.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Apr 14, 2007)

aaw. i have no sams club card.


----------



## amaloo (Apr 14, 2007)

love it!


----------



## breathless (Apr 15, 2007)

i have a really really freakin' awesome camera that we got at walmart for about $130??? 
kodak EasyShare C703. came with the docking station. the batteries never die and there is a video camera too. you can do all sorts of fun things on this =] and it takes awesome up close eye shots =]


----------



## Linda Baby (Apr 15, 2007)

Whoa hottie!!!


----------



## JunkaLunk (Apr 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breathless* 

 
_i have a really really freakin' awesome camera that we got at walmart for about $130??? 
kodak EasyShare C703. came with the docking station. the batteries never die and there is a video camera too. you can do all sorts of fun things on this =] and it takes awesome up close eye shots =]_

 
I have the Kodak Easyshare C300 right now, ill look into that thanks.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 15, 2007)

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNN girl u look HAWT!!! lovely MU


----------



## Eoraptor (Apr 15, 2007)

Great lips!  So full and shiny.


----------



## Midgard (Apr 15, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 15, 2007)

Colors look awesome!


----------



## ElectroCute (Apr 15, 2007)

Geez, I wish I looked that good before makeup! Good job!


----------



## mandi (Apr 15, 2007)

Beautiful look!  I'm totally jealous of your lips!


----------



## JunkaLunk (Apr 15, 2007)

hahahah thanks you guys! i have one friend who always makes fun of my lips calling them "dsl"


----------



## boudoir (Apr 15, 2007)

Whoa! You're beautiful even without makeup but all made-up you look stunning!


----------



## JunkaLunk (Apr 15, 2007)

aaw thanks. 

i have a stupid scab smack dab in the middle of my forehead its gone now, but I hit my head against a wall by accident. I didnt evn know until my friend said i was bleeding. hahahah


----------



## snowkei (Apr 16, 2007)

soooo pretty!


----------



## badkittekitte (Apr 29, 2007)

love the pictures...i especially love your piercing...i sooo want one but most jobs dont like them..not the ones that pay a good amount...


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Apr 29, 2007)

Olympus FE-200 6MP Digital Camera

Fujifilm Finepix V10

hope that helps!


----------



## ms_althani (May 18, 2007)

awwww you look so pretty


----------



## LineausBH58 (May 18, 2007)

good job.... it's all about the flash and lighting I have a 3.1 Kodak... no probs yet (it's 5 years old)


----------



## JunkaLunk (May 21, 2007)

Thanks you guys for all the camera rec's. My  birthday is coming up so hopefully that means a new camera as well


----------



## yummy411 (May 21, 2007)

ooh great job! we'd love for this to be under fotd... what did ya use?


----------



## ductapemyheartt (May 21, 2007)

you have beautiful brows, doll.


----------



## KAIA (May 22, 2007)

You have such a beautiful face!!! and i love the pirecing


----------



## JunkaLunk (Jun 1, 2007)

oh yay I found a camera!  A bit price ($350) but I think its totally worth it 

http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...uctId=11040733

Just wanted to share cause I'm totally excited. Cant wait til it shows up on my doorstep.


----------

